# WHAT'S CANADA BUYING?  June 2011



## The Bread Guy (1 Jun 2011)

*MERX postings and news here only - 
please take discussion/debate to a new thread

Thanks for your help 
making this news-only thread work*​

Wanted:  Rental canoes for Petawawa Ironman competition.

Wanted:  Anti-ship missile defence research help (as well as a trade show dealing with “Maritime Missile Defence).

Wanted:  help with more research into swarming tiny UAVs.

Here's who we're planning to hire to teach people how to investigate airplane accidents.


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Jun 2011)

Remember LOCATES here, here and here?

What appears to be the latest:


> Engineers at Cassidian in Manching, Germany are developing technology protect Canadian naval vessels from laser-based attacks in littoral areas and harbors. The program called Laser Optical Countermeasures and Surveillance Against Threat Environment Scenarios or LOCATES is being run by officials at the Defense Research Development Canada (DRDC) in Valcartier, Quebec.
> 
> LOCATES is designed to counter the threats made by laser designators and laser-guided weapons. Littoral waters increase the vulnerability of ships as it cuts down on the ability of the ships to detect the attacks in enough time to counter them.
> 
> The main thrust of the LOCATES program is to create a way to detect and track the threats and then respond with a laser countermeasure system. The first prototype is scheduled to be delivered by 2013. Technology currently being developed by DRDC will be used for LOCATES.


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Jun 2011)

Research into using lasers to read wind speed, direction for snipers (Statement of work attached)
Trade show for anti-air and anti-ship defence research linked to working in coastal areas
Marksmanship training for Junior Canadian Rangers in NWT
Help researching how spread-out groups can make better military decisions
Fixing plane tires


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Jun 2011)

Wanted:  Tactical ponchos, Moo-moo, quantity:  60 for CANSOFCOM - more in attached.


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Jun 2011)

Wanted:  150,000 tubes of cam paint - specs attached.


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Jun 2011)

Wanted:  someone to make box lunches for CFB Gagetown - note stringent requirements for cereal or granola bars in required menus here (1.2MB PDF).


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Jun 2011)

Wanted:  someone to build sewer/water hook-ups to the proposed Chinook zone in Pet:


> DEFENCE CONSTRUCTION CANADA (DCC) – #IE120214– Medium Heavy Lift Helicopters Municipal Utility Services, Petawawa, Ontario
> 
> The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to, the supply of labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary for the construction of a new water, sanitary and storm sewers and road up-grades in support of the Medium Heavy Lift Helicopter program ....




Wanted:  help with research into the psychology of non-state-linked bad guys (1):


> .... Background:  Defence Research and Development Canada (DRDC), Toronto has a project entitled "Technology Investment Fund (TIF) Project".  The goal of this project is to advance the understanding of Armed Non-State Actors (ANSA), situating their psychological motivations in the broader historical and cultural circumstances of violent intergroup conflict. As well, to develop and calibrate a conceptual framework to guide the generation and organization of knowledge with respect to the key strategic roles and operational dynamics of ANSAs. This framework will serve as the basis for subsequent development of an integrated knowledge management tool to assist the Canadian Forces (CF) in better understanding the battle space and the actors therein, in support of future peace support, counterinsurgency, or other expeditionary operations in fragile or failing states.
> 
> Requirement:  In support of the TIF Project, this proposed contract is to carry out assessment employing multiple methodological strategies to collect and analyze data specific to ANSA collective identities, as well as, the collective identities of the parent cultures – both in the diaspora and at home – in which they are embedded ....



Wanted:  help with research into the psychology of non-state-linked bad guys (2):


> .... Defence Research and Development Canada, has a requirement for services to assist in the development of an integrated knowledge management tool to guide the Canadian Forces in understanding the psychologic motivations of Armed-Non-State Actors (ANSA) in accordance with the Statement of Work as detailed in Annex "A", of the Request for Proposal document ....


Statement of work attached.


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Jun 2011)

*<a href="http://bit.ly/lFhxuB">Wanted: Checking out an old shipwreck in BC for nasties.</a>  *"DEFENCE CONSTRUCTION CANADA (DCC) – #BC12THL1– MEC Underwater Survey of the HCMS Thiepval Shipwreck, Thiepval Channel, British Columbia - The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to, the supply of labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary to conduct an underwater survey of possible Munitions and Explosives of Concern .... The estimated cost for this opportunity is in the order of $198,560.00 .... "  More on the HMCS THIEPVAL <a href="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HMCS_Thiepval">here</a> (Wikipedia), <a href="http://www.ceaa-acee.gc.ca/050%20/details-eng.cfm?evaluation=59866&amp;nav=3"> here</a> (Canadian Environmental Assessment Agency) and <a href="http://www.civilization.ca/cwm/exhibitions/navy/galery-e.aspx?section=2-D-2"> here</a> (Canadian War Museum).

*<a href="http://bit.ly/lV1ciH">Wanted:  School to carry out Marine Engineering Technician training.</a>*  ".... Requirement: To provide post secondary academic institute required technical training, the pedagogical supplies and the logistic support for the Department of National Defence (DND) sponsored students and staff under the plan entitled the Marine Engineering Technician Training Plan (METTP) ...."

*<a href="http://bit.ly/iiACpL">Wanted: someone to take down, rebuild office @ Dwyer Hill.</a>* "DEFENCE CONSTRUCTION CANADA (DCC) – #DHTC1103– Demolition &amp; Construction: New Office Structure, Ottawa, Ontario - The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to, the supply of labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary to demolish an existing trailer unit and construct an Engineered Office Structure .... A site meeting will be held at the following date, time and location. It is highly recommended that bidders attend this site meeting. Date: July 12, 2011m, Time: 10:00hrs, Location: Commissionaires Building, Main Gate off Dwyer Hill Road.  The estimated cost for this opportunity is in the order of $129,864.43 ...."

*<a href="http://bit.ly/kZkgMP">Wanted:  Zamboni for Suffield?</a>*  "Requirement: For the supply, delivery and off-loading of one (1) Ice Resurfacer for the Department of National Defence, CFB Suffield, Ralston ...."


----------



## GAP (29 Jun 2011)

What??.....they're going to play hockey on the curling rink?....... ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Jun 2011)

GAP said:
			
		

> What??.....they're going to play hockey on the curling rink?....... ;D


I gotta say that one got me scratching my head - although I put it as a question in case I'm wrong in how I read the bid documents.


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Jul 2011)

Wanted:  BOOTS, COMBAT, ARID REGION x (at least) 5,600 pairs - more info in attached Requirements document.
".... Canada requires a Contractor to provide the Department of National Defence, the Charterer, with the exclusive services of one (1) float equipped helicopter for the movement of personnel and equipment in support of Canadian Forces (CF) and United States Navy (USN) operations on the Nanoose Range at the Canadian Forces Maritime Experimental and Test Ranges (CFMETR), Nanoose Bay, British Columbia. The area of operations includes, but is not restricted to, Winchelsea Island, Straits of Georgia and Juan de Fuca, the lower mainland and the states of Washington and Oregon ...."
".... The Department of National Defence is seeking to establish a 60 month repair and overhaul contract for the mobile Submarine Search and Rescue (SUBSAR) recompression chamber (RCC) stored at the Fleet Diving Unit (Atlantic) (FDU A), Shearwater, Nova Scotia .... The mobile Submarine Search and Rescue Recompression Chamber and its ancillary equipment, including air compressors, air and gas storage banks and fire suppression water tank, are mounted On trailers so that they can be transported rapidly in support of diving or submarine rescue operations. The Submarine Search and Rescue Recompression Chamber can quickly be placed on board a ship of opportunity, or transported by road or by aircraft to remote locations. The submarine search and rescue Recompression chamber is fitted with a North Atlantic Treaty Organization mating ring which enables it to mate with the DUCOM portable Recompression Chamber and permits the direct transfer of personnel, under pressure, from the DUOCOM Recompression Chamber to the Submarine Search and Rescue Recompression Chamber for treatment ...."
Why say "demolish" when you can say "deconstruct"?  ".... DEFENCE CONSTRUCTION CANADA (DCC) – #HX247510– Deconstruct WP24/25 and WP26/27, Halifax, Nova Scotia.  The work includes, but is not necessarily limited to, the supply of labour, material, supervision and equipment necessary to deconstruct WP24/25 and WP26/27 ...."


----------

